# advice on new shrimp tank



## Steve8888 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey everyone, I currently have an empty 30 gallon tank and I'm thinking of starting a shrimp tank with it. So basically as someone who has never kept shrimp before is 30 a good size to start with? And then my second question what type of filter/plants that shrimp like/shrimp would be good for a newbie to start with? Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## old 97 (Jul 25, 2011)

30G is a great size for a shrimptank. Cherry shrimp are typically recommended for first runs.
They do not require a heater. They are the least expensive. They are constantly reproducing.

Any filter that doesn't suck them up, or blow them around is fine. Plant selection is not as crucial as overall quantity.

If you have spent any time around cows, you can expect more of the same. If there is food in the trough; that's where you will find them. When the supply is deplete - they are off foraging again.

The following boring story is to convey the simplicity of shrimp keeping. 
Every spring I put a few clear bins/tanks around my garden. I start with an empty bin, fill it with loose stemplant clippings, top up with water, and then add shrimp. I do not feed them- just top up with water over the summer. I break them down every fall when the first ice forms on the surface. Every year I bring in much more then I set out.

The only other unique observation I would make is in regard to substrate selection. In my (indoor/permanent) planted tanks I employ fired clay substrate [turface, Schultz, AP.com, kitty litter - its all the same]and I do notice the shrimp spend ALL their time picking up the individual pieces and turning them over and over until they are clean. Because they are so obsessed with this activity; I believe it must be important to their emotional well being. Considering the amount of time I have spent watching this happen - I conclude it must me important to mine as well.


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

I would get the tank cycled and the plants established first. 

My shrimps seem to like moss a lot. That's usually where the new born babies hide too. Amazon frogbit will help removing some of the nitrate.


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

30G is a great size. I'm currently growing mine in a 5G

Here are a few things to take care of:

1. Filter: Something that doesn't suck em up. Most popular is a sponge filter. For a 30G thats probably not going to work, so a HOB with a pre-sponge on the intake will do. It is important so the new born won't get sucked up.
2.Substrate: I use Quartz (inert substrate), and it's totally fine with RCS. I heard the Fluval shrimp substrate or ADA Amazonia are great, but never used them.
3. Cycle: It's really important in a Shrimp tank, so don't rush it. 
4. Water: Excellent parameters should be kept, a lot of people say That RCS are hardy, and it's true, but that's only compared to shrimp... I for example use treated tap water (I use Prime) and add catappa/Indian almond leaf to lower Ph by a bit.

Plants: Shrimp indeed like moss, one thing is to use low-tech. using CO2 is a risk, and Ph swings can kill your shrimp.

And one last thing, if you want fast reproduction, grow them alone .


Good luck!!


----------



## fjord (Sep 22, 2011)

Tikulila,

I'm another newbie to shrimp. Santa's bringing me an ADA Mini-M for Christmas, which is about 5.5 gallons. How may shrimp may I keep in it? Is 10 a good start?


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

First off, congratz on the new aquarium .

I wouldnt go under 10, if you want them to breed. Thing is, it's going to be a while until you get berried females. In my RCS tank, I waited 2 month before I got my 1st berried female. two weeks lated and I had 4 berried. So it depends on you, if you want to have a big colony from the start, buy more. If you are prepared to wait, and you want to save a bit of money, 10 is a good number.

In general, shrimp don't have a big bioload, thing is that after feeding time, a lot of toxins do get released. So the maximum amout will depent also and water changes.
Take in mind that once they start breeding, they dont stop. 

And make your own journal, with photos of the setup .


----------

